# Your Horse Live 2011



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a few photos from yesterday  
I have loads more but don't want to post any with anyone in them without permission. So these will have to do.

On the horse Simulator. 
*NOT "STIMULATOR"* Thank you Anthony!!!!!


















With my Idol, who i've admired since I was a little girl.
Pippa Funnel and her husband William Funnel.





All the shopping  





Me being crazy with my camera and diddy lens!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooh, you met Pippa Funnel? Very cool! I don't know much about horses but I know she's a huge name!

Two questions:

1) How much did whatever you bought cost you?
2) Bearing in mind that you have real horses you can ride whenever you like, what's with the horse simulator?

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree whats with the horse stimulator.....SIMULATOR!  
I have a DS game about horses called PIPPA FUNNEL! 
What is she soo big in horse world for?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

Tyler read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pippa_Funnell 

The horse simulator allows us to work on our riding position without having to worry about the horse misbehaving. It allows us to work through all 4 paces, dressage moves and sometimes jumping.
Improving your position is important as it's important that you are in the correct place with you hands, bum, legs etc to allow to the horse to move freely and comfortably. It also means we can give clear and precise, yet almost invisible signals to the horse without interferance.
It's a training aid, basically!

I spent around Â£120 on a rug and a hood for the ponies.
Then around Â£50 more on other things. A lot of freebies though  Which is good.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont uderstand horse talk....sorry! ..

I read it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2011)

For those of us ignorant in the ways of the horse, "Your Horse Live, 2011" is that a seminar, show, vendors???

I wouldn't mind giving that simulator a try. I'll bet its a great tool to teach beginners to find their "seat."


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would fall!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

oh sorry.
Your Horse live is a big horse event here in the UK.
Famous riders come down and give Demos, do talks, Q&A's. Theres loads of shopping and informative stands, competitions to enter and loads of bargains. They also have a breeds village where we can look at rare breeds some people might not normally meet. 
It's just a very fun weekend, to meet other horsey people, talk horses, buy lots, learn lots and see lots of interesting things. 

The simulators are amazing for beginners and advanced riders alike.
I use to have a lot of lessons on simulators then go and end the lessons applying what i'd learnt on a real horse.
Like when I was learning harder dressage moves like half pass, flying changes etc. 
Lots of fun too  It's certainly improved my riding.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 13, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday
> I have loads more but don't want to post any with anyone in them without permission. So these will have to do.
> 
> On the horse Simulator.
> ...



My wife wanted me to ask you how much does it cost to be able to train on a simulator? She wants to get my daughter trained to be able to ride our horses. Thank u and have a great day!


----------



## Traveller (Nov 13, 2011)

So envious here, wish we had horse events like that here in Canada.
I remember attending one in Germany back in the early 90's it
was amazing!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

Chris you have to find a stables with one, and then they'd give you the price  Sorry I can't be much help but i'm in the UK and each place has charged different rates.

Sue it was amazing  you should fly over here next year for it. Stay the whole weekend and go both days. So much to fit in one day you have to just pick and choose what you wanna do.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 13, 2011)

....referring to picture #5 I prefer Pippa Middleton!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> ....referring to picture #5 I prefer Pippa Middleton!



Pippa Middleton isn't a rider!
She's related to someone who got married to a prince.
Pippa Funnell has more talent in her little finger than Pippa Middleton does!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 13, 2011)

Good thing that it's not her finger that I'm interested in! That is for your little prank on me! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > ....referring to picture #5 I prefer Pippa Middleton!
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 13, 2011)

That is great that you got to meet your Idol's. Looks cool


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

and as you've just found out. Payback is sweet  I suggest you check your PM's.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 13, 2011)

Uh oh!... 



stephiiberrybean said:


> and as you've just found out. Payback is sweet  I suggest you check your PM's.


----------



## Toristurtles (Nov 13, 2011)

Way cool, looks like a grand time.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 13, 2011)




----------

